# Feeding a reluctant wild bat



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Here is a video of me feeding a "downed" Brown Long Eared Bat.

We are registered carers and I also hold licences for handling bats 

Any way hope some of you find this interesting


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

its just not working


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

slippery42 said:


> imageits just not working
> image



You'v loaded it as an image, where is it uploaded? youtube just go to where the video is and copy and paste the url address to here.


----------

